# 4health dog food at TSC



## erway

Tractor Supply Company now has a new dog food called 4health. It claims to be free of corn, wheat, and soy. It has chicken and chicken meal as the first2 ingredients, no by-product chicken meal, free of artificial colors and flavors, and antioxidents and omega fats.

Has anyone tried this? It is considerably cheaper than TOTW so I was thinking of trying it out.


----------



## Willowy

Well, TOTW is grain-free, so I expect it would cost more. That food sounds to be about the same quality as Diamond Naturals. If your dogs don't have grain sensitivities it might be worth a try.


----------



## shets114

First question I would have is who manufacturers it?

Personally I wouldn't feed a food that is not made by the company whos' name is on the bag.


----------



## dogz4life

We picked up our first back the other day. We were actually going to buy some Diamond Naturals and stumbled across "4 Health". Ingredients looked slightly better then Diamond Naturals. We usually use "Taste of the wild" which is actually made by Diamond Pet Foods. Our dogs do very well on this. We picked up another Border Collie foster and wanted to save a little money but still get a high quality dog food. After we compared the ingredients and decided it was a better food then Naturals we decided to try it... All 3 dogs love the taste. They actually go nuts over it. Not a bad thing...
After looking on the bag I noticed that manufacturer on the back was DPF... I opened it up and thought to myself hmm kinda looks like Diamond Naturals hehe. The kibble style was alike... So I figured that DPF actually is Diamond Pet Foods. The address from "TOTW" is the same also. It looks like they are testing it out at Tractor Supply for now. I know after looking at all their other products that it is a different formula all together. So we paid about 30 bucks for a 35 pound bag instead of 30 bucks for a 40 pound bag of Naturals. It's been a week so far and no Diarrhea and just when I thought the poop looked good from TOTW this looks really good also. Very firm never runny !! I would highly recommend this food at this stage unless something changes...

Not big on any grains but this looks very good. Hopefully we shall see a review soon on it


----------



## Dog_Shrink

4 health is their own manufacturer.


----------



## dogz4life

Yes I read that also on another site posted by the "owner" also. It's still a Diamond product I would have to say though. Where did you find out that 4 health is their own manufacturer?

Maybe you saw this? I ran across this on another site the pet food list or something like that.
But what get's me is that the information on the back of the "4 Health" bag is the same address as "Taste Of The Wild" which is put out by Diamond it is just not listed under the Diamond brand name.
____________________________________________________________________
4 Health Dog Food (information provided by owner)

* Only brand is 4 Health
* Manufacture their own foods in specially designed kitchen.
* Only supplier is Mountain People's Warehouse.
* Meat is from a local USDA approved Butcher/meat packer.
* Products do not contain gluten or rice protein.
* Products are from one US supplier who does not import from outside the US
* They do not private label for other companies
* Privately owned company.

_____________________________________________________________________


----------



## Dog_Shrink

That is also what I had found on them. Just because the address is the same, maybe they use the same manufacturing plant... IDK but it appears to be an entity amongst itself.


----------



## dogz4life

Yes, I would agree that it does appear to be a separate entity. Another great find... When we purchased our first bag of 4Health it was $29.99 for a 35 lb bag. I went and looked at the TSC website today and they have lowered all of the 4 Health 35 lb bags by 5 dollars. So now we can purchase the same 35 bag for $24.99... That seems like a great deal to me.

Oh and you can also supply your email on the TSC website and get $5 off your next purchase right now  So I think we will go pick up another bag for $19.99 !!


----------



## Dog_Shrink

Iwish they made a senior variety


----------



## manydawgs

If you look close at the bags, 4Health is a TM of Tractor Supply Co. So I would assume this is only availble thru them. I find the ingredients are actually closer to Kirkland brand sold exclusively thru Costco. Both are produced by Diamond Pet Foods. I am feeding Diamond Naturals but have purchased a few bags of 4Health to try. I do like the kibble size of the Small Bite Adult. And I've not had any digestive trouble switching dogs to it.


----------



## dogz4life

Just to put an update on how the kids are doing on 4Health brand. All of them have had no digestive troubles, no diarrhea during the transition and they are all happy. I couldn't be happier  I just hope they keep their product SAFE. I did find a review for the 4Health dog food. Have a look. 

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-ratings/4health-dog-food-dry/


----------



## ruckusluvr

i was thrilled to see it. i will keep my dogs on TOTW, but from now on my fosters are eating 4health.
they usually eat pedigree... yuck


----------



## rp541

Diamond makes a lot of different pet food, so there would be no surprise if they make the food for TSC heck they make Some of Wellness pet foods, Kirkland, Nutra Nuggets, Chicken Soup, Taste of the Wild.

It is import for consumers to know where and who is making their pets food, many people are surprised to find out that Nutro & Royal Canin are owned by Mars Candy ( or the makers of pedigree, and wiskas)






dogz4life said:


> We picked up our first back the other day. We were actually going to buy some Diamond Naturals and stumbled across "4 Health". Ingredients looked slightly better then Diamond Naturals. We usually use "Taste of the wild" which is actually made by Diamond Pet Foods. Our dogs do very well on this. We picked up another Border Collie foster and wanted to save a little money but still get a high quality dog food. After we compared the ingredients and decided it was a better food then Naturals we decided to try it... All 3 dogs love the taste. They actually go nuts over it. Not a bad thing...
> After looking on the bag I noticed that manufacturer on the back was DPF... I opened it up and thought to myself hmm kinda looks like Diamond Naturals hehe. The kibble style was alike... So I figured that DPF actually is Diamond Pet Foods. The address from "TOTW" is the same also. It looks like they are testing it out at Tractor Supply for now. I know after looking at all their other products that it is a different formula all together. So we paid about 30 bucks for a 35 pound bag instead of 30 bucks for a 40 pound bag of Naturals. It's been a week so far and no Diarrhea and just when I thought the poop looked good from TOTW this looks really good also. Very firm never runny !! I would highly recommend this food at this stage unless something changes...
> 
> Not big on any grains but this looks very good. Hopefully we shall see a review soon on it


----------



## DogLuver211

I have owned dogs for years and _WHAT A DUMMY I AM!_ I've always used Science Diet [large dogs lived to 12+ years] so I thought I was doing the right thing. I finally caught on to the Vet promotion/payment by the manufacturers. Also used IAMS as it was a bit less expensive than S.D. Decided to see if I could find a less expensive food that would be good for my dogs .. and WOW ..I was really shocked to learn I'd been feeding my dogs junk for too long.

In the process of looking for new chow in Jan., I ran across 4Health at the TSC store. It took about a month for two springer spaniel 'mutts' to get to the bottom of their first bag. There have been no issues -- outside of the fact I think the bigger dog has a tad bit of gas now and then. I assume that is gastric in nature & could be caused by the food? The other thing I noticed is a bit of 'weepy' eyes ... not dripping & no 'crud' built up .. just hadn't noticed that ever before. Potential allergy?

Both dogs love to run on our 10 acres & adjoining farm property of our neighbors --- both seem okay .. so we're going to purchase another bag with the $5 off coupon on TSC website. Can't beat feeding the pups for under $20 for the month.

Anyone else tried this product?


----------



## ausoverman

4Health Dog Food is produced by Diamond. Tractor Supply has Diamond make this line of Dog Feed. The price is able to be kept considerably lower because it passes through less distribution centers. Goes straight to Tractor Supply Warehouses from the plant.

4Health - Tractor Supply - http://www.tractorsupply.com/content/storeevents/4health
*not to be confused with*
4 Health - http://4healthdogfood.tripod.com/id2.html

I am feeding the Chicken and Rice formula and my dog loves it. Very little waste with this feed


----------



## kerplunk105

My parents 10yo French Bulldog and my 3mo Lab puppy are both on 4Health. They are doing great. 

The Frenchie is on Adult, small bites and the puppy is on the puppy formula.


----------



## dogz4life

Its great to see a very good dog food come along that people that want good food for their dogs can get at a great price. All 3 of our dogs (2 Border Collies and 1 Swedish Vallhund) are doing great still  We are on bag 4 or 5 now and no trouble what so ever and they are always happy around feeding times  Waste is minimal no gassy issues any longer either. Coats look great !! Anyway, after seeing people commenting again on 4Health I figured that I would update also.


----------



## ruckusluvr

we are about to be home owners. I will be out of a job for a bit, then working for less pay. My guys are on TOTW, but next bag will probably be chicken soup, or 4health. I have to look at the prices of Chicken soup better.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi

My daughter and son-in-law just bought their first house, he is a farmer by trade, she is a school teacher. They were feeding their German Shorthair Pointer Wolfking...good food, but she just doesn't keep weight on with it. I talked to him about TOTW but he really hadn't looked into it yet. Recently, they visited and I talked to him at length about TOTW and 4Health and Diamond Naturals (All of which he could get at Tractor Supply) and he is going to try 4Health with Ziggy. Also, he buys the food for his 80ish year-old grandma's Weimeraner, Jasper, so this would definitely be more cost effective for him. He figured he would save approx. 40.00 a month on Ziggy's food with the switch!


----------



## jaytori220

4 health is a 4 star rating...pretty good. TOTW is a 5 star rating.

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-ratings/5-star/


----------



## JenCT

DogLuver211 said:


> I have owned dogs for years and _WHAT A DUMMY I AM!_ I've always used Science Diet [large dogs lived to 12+ years] so I thought I was doing the right thing. I finally caught on to the Vet promotion/payment by the manufacturers. Also used IAMS as it was a bit less expensive than S.D. Decided to see if I could find a less expensive food that would be good for my dogs .. and WOW ..I was really shocked to learn I'd been feeding my dogs junk for too long.


I feel like I could have written that message about Science Diet... we fed it to our German Shepherds for the last 13 yrs until we picked up our foster puppy and the adoption coordinator basically told us it was junk  Our vet always led us to believe it was great and we trusted him blindly (I know, we bear responsibility there). Came home and started doing research and my stomach started turning and guilt washed over us.... Did some price comparisons and decided to try 4Health, seems good but not crazy pricey like some other options. The 12 year old Shep hasn't been switched, she is really only going to be with us a couple more months if that (advanced stages of DM) and I'm hesitant to mess with her, but the 2 young ones are now 50/50 SD/4Health and love it with solid poop and no tummy trouble. I paid 16.99 for the 18 lb bag which is a great price/lb, I think the large bag was an even better unit price.


----------



## ruckusluvr

**update**

my two active shelties, one with allergies, and my senior foster with skin issues have just finished their second bag of 4Health. I am very please. great stool, and skin and coat looks great too. 

if they only made this a dry food for cats we'd be doing great. the kitty gets purina one because it is actually the best in my area other than TOTW for cat... made him lose hair and sick! and Blue Buff, which i cannot afford.


----------



## Darkmoon

Interesting... Even though it's just a little less of a quality food, I might save myself some money and try switching to 4health. Nubs is currently on TOTW, soit sounds like it will be an easy switch for him.

Thanks for all this information!


----------



## kerplunk105

Tegan was on a large bag of the puppy. She had dry skin the entire time. As soon as we switched to something else, it cleared right up 

Just got a bag of TOTW fishy.


----------



## ruckusluvr

my Ruckus has a little dry skin, but thats nothing new for him. i couldnt say it is the dog food just yet. 

I did buy the lamb and rice 4health this time, because i like to switch up dog foods.


----------



## Loveamorgan

My dogs have been on 4-Health since Feb of this year - I actaully had to switch them off from Merrick due to a bad gas issue with them. They are large breed dogs and they are doing just wonderful on 4 Health. Our Tractor Supply here in RI sells a 35lb bag for $ 29.95 - special this week was $ 5.00 off - its a great deal - I have noticed no more messes than when they were on Merrick - Good Luck!


----------



## kerplunk105

Tegan is doing 10x better on TOTW. TSC also has them on sale through June, I think. At least near me.


----------



## ruckusluvr

TOTW was better by far than 4health.
but i just got where i cannot afford TOTW at the moment.


----------



## Mae9406

ruckusluvr said:


> TOTW was better by far than 4health.
> but i just got where i cannot afford TOTW at the moment.


That's the exact same reason we switched to the 4health. 

I feel bad that we still can't give it too our 2 dogs because they both loved it. 
When we first started introducing the 4health food into their diets our Boxer puppy would actually pick out the TOTW pieces and leave the 4health stuff behind because it was just "too below her"(she's SPOILED ROTTEN though) and if she accidentally got a piece of the 4health kibble in her mouth she would spit it out onto the floor and continue noseing through her food for the TOTW pieces. The lil Stinker.  

She eventually stopped picking through her bowl, Thank Goodness! I think mostly because she realized that that's her food source now.  It's not as high quality as TOTW in my opinion but it sure is better then a lot of the other brands out there, and it does wonders on her coat. Our breeder was very impressed by her when she went for a visit.  Not to mention, her poop doesn't stink nearly as bad as it did on the TOTW. HAHAHA


----------



## Dog_Shrink

I switched My senior Boxer/bulldog Ollie to this after trying Diamond lite (which gave him boogy eyes and he's hypothyroid and that didn't help his coat at all). We needed a lower protein food as he also has kidney issues and since we switched to 4Health he has done great. Tjhe first couple weeks we did see a lot of coat changes from shedding to dandruff but it was all a transition. So far being on the 4Health, this is the first food he has had with us taht he actually doesn't have that moth eaten look on his back from his thyroid issue, so 4 Health has done great things for his coat and I swear he even looks whiter. We had a little difficulty getting his measurements downa nd ended up increasing his feeding by an extra half cup (so now he eats 2 1/2 cups a day insted of 2) and has gotten back to a weight we are happy with and his stool volue is WAY smaller than it use to be so he is absorbing and using most of what he is eating. They were a little softer than I like to see for proper anal gland maintenance so we just added a 1/4 cup of old fashioned oats to it and now everything is spot on. I couldn't be happier with it. 

Here is another thread on the forum where we were talking about 4health. 

http://www.dogforums.com/5-dog-food-forum/75067-just-switched-4health.html


----------



## Reggie6798

I am new to dogforum, having found while researching 4Health. My 3 dogs had always eaten Nutros lamb and rice until about 1 year ago when cost became prohibitive. We had 2 Jack Rusells and 1 retired Greyhound and were feeding about 5 1/2 cups of food/day. We switched to Purina which they adjusted well to. Unfortunately about 4 months ago, we had to put our greyhound down at age 13 and then made the decision to transition the two little guys back to lamb and rice. 

We discovered 4Health at TS and, after comparing cost and ingredients, we chose it. About 15 days after being on the 4Health (with no apparent negative side affects), my 8 year old JRT developed ascities and was diagnosed with protein-losing enteropathy and inflammatory bowel disease. Two years previously he had emergency surgery for perforated bowel as, left unattended, he will eat anything that he can from bedding to toys. He is now on Royal Canine LF and predisone. Our vets have been very supportive and have saved his life but no one understands what caused this to happen. I am curious as to whether anyone else has had any experiences like this. My other JRT has stayed on the 4Health and hasn't had any negative affects.


----------



## Dog_Shrink

Altho your situation with your JRT is a sad one I really doubt it was linked to the food esp. if the other jrt(s) are still eating it and doing just fine. I think it is just a strange concidence that it all happened right around the time you changed to the 4 Health. 

The ascities (or fluid around the heart) is caused by a few different things (and here is an awesome link to more info on it just for an FYI http://www.petplace.com/dogs/ascites-in-dogs/page1.aspx ) is very unlikely caused by his food. 

The IBS can be contributed to many factors as well including diet, but is most often seen in exciteable dogs and as a GI motility issue (which would indicate not enough fiber in the diet as fiber balances GI motility). Here's a great link to info on IBS (just another FYI) http://www.petplace.com/dogs/irritable-bowel-syndrome-ibs/page1.aspx ) The IBS could also certainly be linked to the past surgery to his bowel as well and so can the protein deficiency issue as nutrients are absorbed thru the intestines. Again here is a great link info on protein losing nteropathy as well http://www.petplace.com/dogs/protein-losing-enteropathy-in-dogs-ple/page1.aspx

The only common denominator between all 3 of these diseases unfortunately is cancer. Not a food issue. Please, if you haven't yet had a diagnosis of cancer, have your vet run the appropriate tests to either rule out or determine if it is present.

Good Luck. I hope it all works out.


----------



## jclt

We've never tried it but it seems to be a good food. It gets 4 out of 5 stars from Dog Food advisor. 
http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/4health-dog-food-dry/

On second thought.... it has "brewer's rice" and "beet pulp", not very good ingredients. And.. it has Fish Meal. If the Fish Meal is imported, know that the FDA requires imported Fish Meal to have ethoxyquin added to it as a preservative. Ethoxyquin is virtually banned in human food and is thought to be a carcinogen. Just check to see if their Fish Meal is local or imported.


----------



## Reggie6798

Dog Shrink, thank you for the information. I have found the petplace web site to be very helpful and read the "ple" article many times during the diagnosis period. However, what he has is IBD, not IBS, not an irritable bowel but an inflammatory situation. Also the ascities was in the abdomen, not the heart. Diagnosis was made through ultrasound and biopsy and heart, lung, kidney, cancer and parasite problems were ruled out. Since allergens are mentioned as a cause, dietary exposure must be considered. I am curious about whether other dog owners have experienced this with 4Health or maybe other lamb products. Thanks! 


www.petplace.com/dogs/inflammatory-bowel-disease-in-dogs/


----------



## dpuppylover

This is one of the product that I found quite nice. the nutrient needed by dog
Orijen- http://www.orijen.ca/orijen/about/


----------



## f575gtc

if I were to try out some of this for an American bulldog who is only 15 months old, is that considered a large breed already? 

should I try the high performance, the small bites, adult, or even the lamb and rice normal?


----------



## Mae9406

f575gtc said:


> if I were to try out some of this for an American bulldog who is only 15 months old, is that considered a large breed already?
> 
> should I try the high performance, the small bites, adult, or even the lamb and rice normal?



I'm not an expert by no means, but I think any of them would be fine for your American Bulldog, except the small bites(that's for small breed dogs isn't it? I'd avoid that one). Once our boxer pup is old enough to switch from their puppy formula I think we will be putting her on the lamb and rice.


----------



## puppenyaro07

f575gtc said:


> if I were to try out some of this for an American bulldog who is only 15 months old, is that considered a large breed already?
> 
> should I try the high performance, the small bites, adult, or even the lamb and rice normal?


he is old enough that id say it doesnt matter, and i wouldnt consider that a large breed anyway. the only real concern i ever have is with the growth of large breed puppies and excess calcium that is often found in grainless foods or foods labelled just puppy (not large breed puppy). most adult foods are pretty well formulated for all stages anyway.


----------



## cgroman1

To my surprise I LOVE IT!
I needed two different for a puppy, one for an older dog. I went to tractor supply to purchase taste of wild (which by the way is an EXCELNT FOOD) I was also looking at Diamond Naturals. *Diamond was my 2nd choice if the taste of wild was out since they seem to sell out on that band often. While I was at the store I noticed the 4healthy. I read the ingredients. Hum, I was interested, kept the bag in my cart and then compared it with Diamond to find they are the exact same ingredients right down the line! But the price for diamond was about $4.00 more they had a special price $4.99 for a 8pd bag (perfect size and price for a trail.) I went home with three small bags 1 puppy and 1 lamb and rice & 1 chicken and rice .I opened all three bags right after my dogs finished dinner ( that way if they ate it was because they wanted it not because of hungry).they eaten the dry kibble within minutes & They looked up at me wanting more. I then slowly began to mix it in there food all has worked out great. There poops have been normal and they seem to enjoy diner. 
Please note I still also like taste of wild- ingredients of wild fish blend has allot of salmon which is great for the coat, but 4 health also has Omega-6 and Omega-3 Fatty Acids along with Glucosamine and chondroitin support joint health it also has less calories then taste of wild and just the right amount of calcium too much calcium isn’t good for a puppy.

But 4 health *(IS NOT Grain free) however, keep in mind : whole grain brown rice, oatmeal, cracked pearled barley, ground rice are not bad grains for the canine in fact a dogs should have a good grain source. Overall this has been a tough choice for me since I do like both brands taste of wild and 4 health both are made well. Although the price for the 4health (low cost option is holding a lot of weight in my pocket book) the fact is I am saving money with 4 health and I am happy with the food!


----------



## puppenyaro07

cgroman1 said:


> To my surprise I LOVE IT!
> I needed two different for a puppy, one for an older dog. I went to tractor supply to purchase taste of wild (which by the way is an EXCELNT FOOD) I............
> Please note I still also like taste of wild- ingredients of wild fish blend has allot of salmon which is great for the coat
> 
> !


just be aware that the TOTW Pacific stream is primarily ocean fish meal and not salmon (since that Salmon listed first is water inclusive), and as consumers we never really know what that is from batch to batch. its the one formula of theirs that i doubt has much meat at only 24% protein.

an added note (dont know if you have a large breed pup), but most large breed puppy owners wont feed TOTW (or most other grainless foods) due to the Ca content.

not that it matters, but i think someone had verified earlier that the 4Health line is also made by Diamond and packaged for TSC.


----------



## f575gtc

how does TOTW compare to 4health?


my local TSC has both 4 health for $25-35lb, TOTW- $30- 30lb


so TOTW ends up being $5 more for 5lbs less, is it still worth it to buy TOTW? it seems to settle nicely in my doggies tummy, I'm feeding the high prairie mix.

I figured they are the same company so they are similar but I know 4health isn't grain free so that's a difference there..


----------



## puppenyaro07

f575gtc said:


> how does TOTW compare to 4health?
> 
> 
> my local TSC has both 4 health for $25-35lb, TOTW- $30- 30lb
> 
> 
> so TOTW ends up being $5 more for 5lbs less, is it still worth it to buy TOTW? it seems to settle nicely in my doggies tummy, I'm feeding the high prairie mix.
> 
> I figured they are the same company so they are similar but I know 4health isn't grain free so that's a difference there..


you might feed less of the TOTW depending on how your dog utilizes the food, so the cost may even out. both varieties are pretty low calorie foods, and ive seen people feed 5-6 cups a day of TOTW where they would only feed 3-4 cups of Canidae, which is much more calorie dense, so all that factors in to the true cost to feed.

i always opt for grainless over grain inclusive for an adult dog, as there is usually more meat content in the grainless foods. the only TOTW variety i think does not have much meat in it is the Pacific stream at only 24% protein.

the 4Health Performance looks decent for a grain inclusive food for the budget minded.


----------



## dkm1987

dogz4life said:


> 4 Health Dog Food (information provided by owner)
> 
> * Only brand is 4 Health
> * Manufacture their own foods in specially designed kitchen.
> * Only supplier is Mountain People's Warehouse.
> * Meat is from a local USDA approved Butcher/meat packer.
> * Products do not contain gluten or rice protein.
> * Products are from one US supplier who does not import from outside the US
> * They do not private label for other companies
> * Privately owned company.


This is not the same company. Note the spelling of the names 4 Health vs 4Health. This company is out of Oregon and is not the manufacturer of 4Health exclusively sold at TSC.

The trademark 4Health was filed in July 2009 and the owner is TSC it was published for opposition in March of this year.

This food is made by Diamond as a private label for TSC, which is why it is so similar to Diamond's Naturals, it's virtually the same. Also, as noted by others, note the address and name of manufacturer. It is obviously a Diamond product.

Since I feed Diamond Naturals for small breeds to all 6 of my terriers I may consider it but I'll have to think about it.


----------



## Angel's_mom

I was feeding Professional, which I got at Feeder Supply and is made by diamond, very similar in ingredients to the 4Health. Maybe one is made for feeders supply, and the other for tractor supply? I'm not sure. But my dog seemed to do fine on it for the first few weeks then her stools started getting softer and it looked like she wasn't digesting it properly. Decreasing her intake helped for a while but her stools were just inconsistent. I changed her to TOTW gradually and she is now fully on the TOTW and her stools are great, she only poops once a day, I'm still waiting to see if it will help her itching though. I think TOTW or anything grain free is usually a better option if you can afford the price difference. We're on the Wetlands formula right now.

I will say, that I've had her for 2 months and 4 days, and her coat has become a lot shinier since I got her. At first it was very soft but not shiny. Now it's still soft and very shiny.  I don't know what food she was on before I got her. She's a 2 yr old cocker who had changed hands twice in the two weeks before she came to us. She was about to go the pound when my dad stepped in and took her, thinking she'd be the perfect dog for my kids. I just can't imagine someone taking this sweet little thing to the pound. Sorry, got off topic there.... But anyway. I think if your dog doesn't have problems with grains the 4Health is a good food as well.


----------



## Macky

We rescued a black lab last spring and his vet history showed he had been on predisone for itching and chewing his fur. When we got him he didn't have any itching issues ( he had recently been treated with a shot of predisone) but within a couple of months his itching began and he chewed and scratched his hind quarters so bad he had bald spots. I found 4 health dog food at Tractor Supply and within two weeks his itching eased up and his fur is soft and shiney. He has not had any more issues with itching. All 3 of my dogs love it and their stools are firm. I feed Lamb and Rice formula since my vet said besides a sensitivity to wheat, soy and corn, chicken is another ingredient that could cause sensitivity.


----------



## JoeLansing

Thank god for this forum. I bought a 8 week old German Shepherd puppy. The lady said she had been raising them on Purina Puppy Chow. That's what my dad used to raise a million Brittany Spaniels on, so I got some. Then I started reading online. The main ingredient was corn. Ick! So I went out and got some Purina 1 large breed puppy food. Main ingredient was chicken so I'm good right? Not even close. I read more on http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews and found out my main ingredient of chicken didn't count for much, and it had a massive amount of corn in it. So now I'm down like 35$-40$ of corn dog food in 2 days. I read this forum and found this 4health stuff. It's a great bang for the buck! I feel my dog has went from living on McDonalds, to McDonald's 2/3rds of the time, to McDonald's once a week. Much better! The 4HEALTH® PUPPY FORMULA DOG FOOD is 1.2% calcium. Not sure if that's ideal for a large breed, but what the heck. It's good enough. Better than I can get my children to eat. That and all the chicken my Asian wife keeps tossing it should work great. Thank you very much for your fine informative forum. I know there is better puppy food, but I need to balance finances, and this is a decent balance


----------



## allaboutthepits

question: has any one had any problem with totw causing sheding problems? I have 2 pits one 10 month old male and a 3 year old female my female does great on this but my male lost alot of fur I am thinking of trying 4heath.


----------



## Craftlady

Great but gives my dog's bad gas. They are eating Chicken and Rice. My vet was impressed by the ingredients. Price is great! I have my cat's on 4 Health Indoor Formula, for cats and they are doing great. No problems.


----------



## mew_rmu

I can tell you that we feed this brand to our 2 lab/boxer mixes and they love it. I am no dog food expert but you can clearly see that the ingredients are much better than most other dog food brands. Our dogs are very healthy, have beautiful shiny coats, and they have more energy than my family can handle. We used to feed them Blue Buffalo but it became very expensive considering our dogs both weigh more than 70 lbs. Associates at the local TSC have nothing but good things to say about it and they recommend 4Heath to a lot of people. Hope this helps!


----------



## Craftlady

We are having MAJOR issues with gas on this food after several months. At moment Snoopy is being treated for serious gastric intestinal problem and is on Hills Rx I/D food. 

Coco remains on the Chicken/Rice 4 Health but I'm going to be changing him to something else. I'm so tired of the "sewer smell" that comes from their gas. 

I'm very suspect of the food causing Snoopy's problems. I belong to another forum that his case is not first one I've read about. Now, the cats do just fine on their "Indoor Cat' formula. 

I'm looking at Nurto products as a possible replacement that Coco and start on and once Snoopy is done with I/D food, he can eat it too.


----------



## Bentley'sGrandma

Our family adopted a shelter puppy about 2 months ago. He's a golden retriever mix and he's absolutely gorgeous! He's on his 3rd bag of 4 Health for puppies and he absolutely loves it! Begs for it! According to our vet, the ingredients are good for him. The only problem we've had is that he's growing so fast we weren't giving him enough . . . we've increased the amount we're feeding him and he is one very happy baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think 4 Health is a great deal and definitely more healthy than the cheaper brands! Bentley's coat is shiny and silky and he has had no gastro problems at all!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kate0558

My dog loves the chicken and vegetables/beef and vegetables wet food cans of 4 health... i'm mixing it with dry food. She tried the puppy dry food of 4health but wasn't a fan. i don't know if she doesn't like the lamb flavor or she just hates dry food) I picked up a bag of the small bites chicken 4health dry food but i haven't opened it yet cus she's still got a full bag of the another brand left. Anyone know how the kibble size differs between puppy and small bites?


----------



## froggichik

I have tried the 4Health chicken and rice for adult dogs with mine and they really seem to like it and it was an easy transition from what I had been feeding them. I didn't know that it really mattered about different types of food until recently. I started doing some research and found that foods containing real meat and no soy, wheat or corn were the best kinds to give your pets. I tried blue buffalo at petsmart and my dog would sniff it and walk away. So I switched to wellness then realized that 4health was along the same lines and much cheaper. So i bought a small bag to try them on...and they seem to really like it. All 4 dogs prefer it over anything I've given them.


----------



## Shandwill

Curious to see if folks are continuing to get along with 4 Health foods...I'm considering switching the cats from Wellness and the dogs from Fromms for financial reasons. We've been happy with Fromms, but for the money, I would consider 4 Health. Calcium and Phosphorus aren't that different, either, which is good with my growing giant.


----------



## froggichik

I was using the Chicken and Rice formula of 4Health, but it gave the dogs horrible gas problems. I switched them to the Lamb and Rice formula and that problem was solved and they seem to like the Lamb better anyway. So win-win situation


----------



## ebray

4health pet food. 800-977-8797 / Distributed by Tractor Supply.

I have Four cats that i feed this food to,With excellent results. Cats are healthy and frisky with nice coats. The Ingrediants are excellent. Packaging is excellent.


----------



## doggies5

i went to the link you said, and it helped out a lot. =] they give 4health 4 out of 5 stars. to me thats pretty darn good.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness

I can't find anything about it on any of the dog food sites but I couldn't find anything so far. Can't believe that its better then TOTW though.


----------



## The Reverend

I was using another, much more expensive brand of dog food with my puppy and his waste was extremely difficult to manage. I was going to doodoo bags like crazy... about 5 times a day. I have slowly been weaning him onto 4health (puppy formula) and he is like a new dog. My dad talked to the guys at Tractor Supply and pointed out the ingredients list. I haven't read the ones for adult dogs, but the things they have in there like probiotics and some other things are PERFECT for a growing puppy. They also have Omega-3 and just... he is doing so much better with it. The guy at TSC said that it might cause gas for awhile because it is going to adjust his digestion to the way it is SUPPOSED to work... because he will be digesting REAL ingredients and not meat byproducts (eww). I am definitely willing to put up with a few stinky farts if it means a healthy dog with a long life.


----------



## Willowy

The Reverend said:


> I was using another, much more expensive brand of dog food with my puppy and his waste was extremely difficult to manage. I was going to doodoo bags like crazy... about 5 times a day. I have slowly been weaning him onto 4health (puppy formula) and he is like a new dog. My dad talked to the guys at Tractor Supply and pointed out the ingredients list. I haven't read the ones for adult dogs, but the things they have in there like probiotics and some other things are PERFECT for a growing puppy. They also have Omega-3 and just... he is doing so much better with it. The guy at TSC said that it might cause gas for awhile because it is going to adjust his digestion to the way it is SUPPOSED to work... because he will be digesting REAL ingredients and not meat byproducts (eww). I am definitely willing to put up with a few stinky farts if it means a healthy dog with a long life.


What much more expensive food were you using? Like Science Diet or Iams? I will say that most of the pricier brands are somewhat better than 4Health (I mean stuff like Orijen or EVO), but certainly 4Health is way better than Science Diet!


----------



## The Reverend

I was using science diet. The name is deceiving! All those animal byproducts! YUCK! But for the price, the 4health might not be the cream of the crop but it's cheaper than some of the foods that definitely don't have quality ingredients!


----------



## dms

I have my dogs on diamond naturals which sounds like the same as 4health. my 11 year old english bulldog has done great on this, she has more energy and she does'nt stink anymore, which I thought her smell was old age but now I'm thinking it was a corn or wheat allergy. The one thing I noticed is the chicken and rice seemed to give them gas but not the beef.


----------



## kafkabeetle

dogdragoness said:


> I can't find anything about it on any of the dog food sites but I couldn't find anything so far. Can't believe that its better then TOTW though.


Here's the dogfoodadvisor review of 4health. I agree that it's not better than TOTW, but I also don't think that's really comparing apples to apples. TOTW is a grain-free, alternative protein source food, while 4health is a grain inclusive, value brand--it is VERY good for the price and I would feed it in a second if I couldn't continue with what I'm feeding now.


----------



## TxRider

allaboutthepits said:


> question: has any one had any problem with totw causing sheding problems? I have 2 pits one 10 month old male and a 3 year old female my female does great on this but my male lost alot of fur I am thinking of trying 4heath.


The only shedding problem I had is that my dogs got such a thicker and fuller coat eating TOTW that when spring came around Kaya shed like an industrial fur producing machine... Clouds of shedding, huge basketball size balls of hair when I brushed her, and she still had a great coat when done shedding..

I tried moving Hope, my other dog, off of TOTW and to Blue and Wellness, and she started having skin problems within a couple of months, back to TOTW... I may give this 4health a try though.


----------



## nachoqtpie

I spoke with the CS at 4health and they assured me that all fish meal is local sourced. The only ingredients that are imported are the Chickory (can't remember... sorry! ), potato meal (Germany), and some of the lamb (New Zeland). I think we will be switching over for the pocket factor.


----------



## etim

hi , we r starting our second bag of 4 health chicken & rice, and our four seem to be doing great , one thing i've noticed is their breath is not bad anymore !! they were on diamond adult maint. they also seem to have more energy and they glucosamine and chondrotin seem to have already made a diiference in our 9 yo Min Pin !!! she seems to be more active and her joints dont seem to be as touchy when we rub her


----------



## pandora72

We were feeding our 5 and 1 year old Goldens Science Diet. Our 5 year old was having HORRIBLE itching problems and was loosing his hair. I started looking at natural foods because I didnt know what to do next. He was taking allergy medicine and had been on prednisone with only temporary relief.. I went to TS to get a bag of Blue Buffalo (I had a coupon to try it) and I came across the 4Health. It was a good price, 29.95 for a 35lb bag.. Cheaper than $35 for Science Diet and $50 for BB. I got a small bag to have them try it and they seemed to love it.. They are on their 4th or 5th bag now and are doing very well  Our 5 year old has completely stoppped itching and is getting a very thick coat.. Ive never seen so much hair on him!  They never had any issues with their bowels, so far doing great on 4Health


----------



## Abbylynn

I have been feeding 4Health for a little over four months now. I have tried all flavors of it. I feed 3 large breed dogs and two small breed dogs. I tried the small bites this month to appease the little ones. All of the dogs like it. One of the small dogs has lost 90% of his runny eye problem. The only thing I became concerned with was my one pup because of her mix of breeds that are prone to skin issues. She started to lose the hair around her eye. I decided to supplement her diet with fish oil and vitamin E. Along with the 4Health she has returned to normal and has a wonderful shine, soft coat, and no dry skin. Just a thought for those of you with breeds prone to skin issues.  The one Lab mix used to have a bad odor to her. That is gone and she does not shed like she used to. I noticed in my area that the price ranges from $29.99 to $35.99 depending on which one you buy for the 35 lb. bags. The smaller bags (20 lbs I think?) are $19.99 in my area. I am totally pleased with the 4Health at this point. Also, the chicken does tend to give more gas than the other flavors. Mine like the High Performance and the Lamb and rice the best. The small bites and the High Performance are flat shaped and the others are round shaped. If I calculated properly it amounts to about $1.00 per pound.


----------



## KaiinOk

I feed it now, because I can't find Hundenflocken locally and the 4Health is a less expensive alternative to Blue. My dogs (a Red female Heeler/Kelpie cross and a male Pit mix, both rescues) seem to be doing very well on it. I get the lamb & rice and the salmon & potato and mix them together because the straight salmon & potato resulted in some pretty noxious gas issues. Breque has a sensitive stomach and allergy issues, and she adjusted to the 4Health very quickly. They have been on the 4Health for about 2 years now, and I have no complaints.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

I realize this thread is outdated, but if anyone is feeding 4Health and would like to provide some feedback, I'd appreciate that. I recently moved and have to switch foods because the one I was feeding is not available here. I found a Tractor Supply today and went in to look at foods. I found 4Health and liked the price and the ingredients. I'm considering switching to this food, but would like to hear from anyone who has fed it recently.


----------



## Damon'sMom

GottaLuvMutts said:


> I realize this thread is outdated, but if anyone is feeding 4Health and would like to provide some feedback, I'd appreciate that. I recently moved and have to switch foods because the one I was feeding is not available here. I found a Tractor Supply today and went in to look at foods. I found 4Health and liked the price and the ingredients. I'm considering switching to this food, but would like to hear from anyone who has fed it recently.


I have fed it recently and all the dogs love it. I do not believe that 4health was part of the recall, but I am not 100% on that. I have fed the Grain free and grain inclusive lines, both are great. Their grain free is not made by Diamond which I love, however the grain inclusive is. They just came out with two new flavors of grain free, a Duck formula and a Pork formula. Once they get bigger bags of these flavors out then I will be buying them and trying to transition my allergy dog onto one of them.


Edit to add: The grain free foods are made by Ainsworth.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

Damon'sMom said:


> I have fed it recently and all the dogs love it. I do not believe that 4health was part of the recall, but I am not 100% on that. I have fed the Grain free and grain inclusive lines, both are great. Their grain free is not made by Diamond which I love, however the grain inclusive is. They just came out with two new flavors of grain free, a Duck formula and a Pork formula. Once they get bigger bags of these flavors out then I will be buying them and trying to transition my allergy dog onto one of them.
> 
> 
> Edit to add: The grain free foods are made by Ainsworth.


Good to know. I was thinking of using the grain-inclusive foods (either chicken or lamb). I also found online that there's a high performance formula, but my store didn't have that (at least not in stock today).


----------



## Damon'sMom

GottaLuvMutts said:


> Good to know. I was thinking of using the grain-inclusive foods (either chicken or lamb). I also found online that there's a high performance formula, but my store didn't have that (at least not in stock today).


Yes the High Performance is a big hit here. If your store does not have it you can always request a bag and they will get it for you.


----------



## Dog Person

I was feeding Zoey 4health for a while and she did well on it. I gave her the grain inclusive varieties and they are a affordable good quality alternative to feeding mid priced foods, the only thing I will say is their lamb formula has a little less protein. I only took her off of it because she gets ear infections and 4health uses brewers rice which may contribute to yeasty ears.


----------



## kadylady

GottaLuvMutts said:


> I realize this thread is outdated, but if anyone is feeding 4Health and would like to provide some feedback, I'd appreciate that. I recently moved and have to switch foods because the one I was feeding is not available here. I found a Tractor Supply today and went in to look at foods. I found 4Health and liked the price and the ingredients. I'm considering switching to this food, but would like to hear from anyone who has fed it recently.


I have fed 4Health, both the grain free and the grain inclusive. Zoey did real well on the GF Turkey, switched from that because I wanted to feed them the same thing and Luke never did well on poultry. Also fed the Salmon and potato frequently, they both did well on that. It's something I would feel comfortable recommending or going back to if need be (we are currently trying out raw).


----------



## BernerMax

My dogs did best on Solid Gold, budget intervened, we switched to Diamond Lamb and rice-- poor coat and they seemed hungry all the time (pup started killing and eating chickens)-- we switched to 4H puppy which is lamb and rice, but higher protein and fat that my crew needs-- their coats nice and shiny no more chicken fatalities.... Yay.... So far a good experience for us!


----------



## ctn830

I wish there was a TS on Long Island. How about NATIVE dog food? I hear good things


----------



## Damon'sMom

ctn830 said:


> I wish there was a TS on Long Island. How about NATIVE dog food? I hear good things


Wonderful food. And great company. If you send them an email they are really helpful about getting somewhere close to you to sell the food. My sporting dogs do wonderfully on their foods.


----------

